

Hello. Check out my site.  Questions, comments, suggestions welcomed.  Thank you. - ioncurr3nt
http://www.ioncurr3nt.com

======
qhoxie
The site seems very functional. I do have two comments:

\- It is _very_ congested. There is too much text to be able to focus. More
whitespace and less text will help.

\- How is this distinct from Digg, Reddit, etc? What do you do to
differentiate your site?

~~~
jwilliams
> _\- It is _very_ congested. There is too much text to be able to focus. More
> whitespace and less text will help._

Agreed - there is just too much information generally. I actually find the
icons more distracting than the text.

The information on the left appears to be repeated in the subtitle for each
entry. e.g. Points and visits. I'd get rid of all the icons and just have the
simple data on the left.

You could also ditch some (many) of the icons. The clock next to the "two
weeks ago" is redundant. Either make it a descriptive icon (e.g. indicating
length of time) or text - having both feels like overkill... This is probably
harsh, but right now the site feels like I'm looking at Wingdings in FontBook.

Think having top tags and top 10 side by side takes up too much horizontal
realestate. I'd simply have the top 10 on top and the top tags below.

Probably a debatable point - But, I'd not bother with Google Ads on the front
page - if you're going to have them, put them on the category pages.

The content of front page is going to have highly variable and as such the ads
are probably going to be poorly targeted... At least with the category pages
you'll have ads that are relevant and more likely to get clicks. It also
declutters the front page, which is probably important as a first impression.

------
ErrantX
I'd suggest you need to think out your colours a little more.

The orange and black is nice: but feels a bit bland.

You probably also need to break up the content on pages a little more with
some coloured backgrounds :)

Personally for me the font is not that easy to read either: but I realise that
is subjective :)

------
tsally
Resizing the excerpts for each article would vastly improve the readability of
this site. Right now they are bigger than the title of the article itself.

------
jacobscott
What's the advantage over all other digg clones? Don't mean this in a snide
way -- couldn't tell in thirty seconds, and I was looking...

